# He perdido el control remoto de mi tv y ahora no puedo poner "video input"



## masticas

Hola... bueno alguien sabe de que manera poner el video input de una tv ? no tiene un boton para hacer eso... el unico boton que lo hacia era el boton del control pero lo he perdido... la tv es una RCA true flat de 14" o 15"
bueno gracias


----------



## reyvilla

en la botonera deberia e haber un boton de input o video, si no en el menu tv debe darte la opcion de colocar video. Yo por la experiencia que tengo la mayoria de los televisores estan diseñado de tal manera que asi no tengas el control puedas manejarlo de forma directa a traves de los botones del panel frontal. saludosss


----------



## nestorgaudier

si el tv tiene un el boton de menu por alli lo puede poner el input. ve en donde dice entrada y lo cambias de tv a av o input..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Compra otro control remoto o uno universal (que raro que no tenga botones para subir el volumen, cambiar de canales, etc.)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## masticas

Ah ya he encontrado la solucion... no tiene boton para input pero si tiene volumen y canales y encendido... pero abriendo la tv vi que en el pcb junto a los botones habia uno que decia "input" y solo le puse ese boton que no tenia y listo... gracias /.//


----------



## Dano

masticas dijo:


> Hola... bueno alguien sabe de que manera poner el video input de una tv ? no tiene un boton para hacer eso... el unico boton que lo hacia era el boton del control pero lo he perdido... la tv es una RCA true flat de 14" o 15"
> bueno gracias




Esa situación es literalmente llamada: "Perder el control del control".


----------

